# Value



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a remington 870 express. Wood stocks. 2 3/4 3 in. It costed 270, plus 50 dollars worth of choke tubes. I only shot it about 25 times and there a a few small scratches on the pump part about [ ] that long. How much should I expect to get from this gun selling it to a gun store. Its not a chain store either if it makes a difference.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

You would be better selling it your self. They are going to off your 150 i would bet even though it is only a year old they will want to make some money on it so thats about all you would get. i would sell it outright if i was you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sell it yourself. You will find buyer to pay as much as you wanted in a heart beat. 870's are the best all around gun ever made.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> 870's are the best all around gun ever made.


*opinion*


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It was voted second best it field and stream and the other gun that beat it out was some gun I have never heard of.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Technically they are the second best according to field and stream.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

huntingdude16 said:


> > 870's are the best all around gun ever made.


second

:beer: :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i gAVE 250 FOR MINE AT A PAWN SHOPE... THE GUN WAS IN GOOD SHAPE,, THE STOCK AND FOREARM WAS WORN. HAD THE SLUGGER BARREL. I THINK I PAID A BIT MUCH BUT I BET U COULD EASILY GET THAT OUT OF YOURS...OOPS STUPID CAPS


----------

